# [SOLVED] Kernel-Power



## mahe4art (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi there,
I just brought new system. 
Its rebooting every time automatically. 

System configuration is
Inteli7 930 
MSI X58 PRO-E
12 gb corsair dominator 1600MHz
750 power supply.
1 Tb Hard drive
Nvidia quadro FX 1500

OS Windows 7 64 bit professional



error was 

The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x0000001a (0x0000000000041790, 0xfffffa80041aab00, 0x000000000000ffff, 0x0000000000000000). A dump was saved in: C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP. Report Id: 041910-20171-01.
///////////
The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.


/////////////////////////

- <Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
- <System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power" Guid="{331C3B3A-2005-44C2-AC5E-77220C37D6B4}" /> 
<EventID>41</EventID> 
<Version>2</Version> 
<Level>1</Level> 
<Task>63</Task> 
<Opcode>0</Opcode> 
<Keywords>0x8000000000000002</Keywords> 
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2010-04-19T06:28:22.062500000Z" /> 
<EventRecordID>4088</EventRecordID> 
<Correlation /> 
<Execution ProcessID="4" ThreadID="8" /> 
<Channel>System</Channel> 
<Computer>Mahe-PC</Computer> 
<Security UserID="S-1-5-18" /> 
</System>
- <EventData>
<Data Name="BugcheckCode">26</Data> 
<Data Name="BugcheckParameter1">0x41790</Data> 
<Data Name="BugcheckParameter2">0xfffffa80041aab00</Data> 
<Data Name="BugcheckParameter3">0xffff</Data> 
<Data Name="BugcheckParameter4">0x0</Data> 
<Data Name="SleepInProgress">false</Data> 
<Data Name="PowerButtonTimestamp">0</Data> 
</EventData>
</Event>
///////////////////////


Its rebooting every time:4-dontkno .

please help me its been almost 3days, searching for the solution.
Thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Kernel-Power*

turn off the auto reboot
control panel /system/advanced/startup and recovery settings
then untick the auto reboot box
post any bsod error messages the computer freezes on in full


----------



## mahe4art (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Kernel-Power*

Hi There,
Thanks for the help.
Success fully i stopped the restarting to see the error data.
Now i got the error details.

but still crashes the system.
error was////
bsod blue screen of death 
Memory -Managment
if this is a new installation, ask your hardware or software manufacture for any windows updates you might need.

Technical information
***stop:0x0000001a (0x0000000000041790, 0xfffffa8004160bb0, 0x000000000000ffff, 0x0000000000000000)


collection data for crash dump initializing disk for crash dump
beging dump of physical memory
dumping physical memory to disk 100

///////////

In the event log

Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-WER-SystemErrorReporting
Date: 4/20/2010 2:56:35 AM
Event ID: 1001
Task Category: None
Level: Error
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: Mahe-PC
Description:
The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x0000001a (0x0000000000041790, 0xfffffa8004160bb0, 0x000000000000ffff, 0x0000000000000000). A dump was saved in: 

C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP. Report Id: 042010-20687-01.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-WER-SystemErrorReporting" Guid="{ABCE23E7-DE45-4366-8631-84FA6C525952}" EventSourceName="BugCheck" />
<EventID Qualifiers="16384">1001</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2010-04-19T14:56:35.000000000Z" />
<EventRecordID>5406</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" />
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>Mahe-PC</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>
<Data Name="param1">0x0000001a (0x0000000000041790, 0xfffffa8004160bb0, 0x000000000000ffff, 0x0000000000000000)</Data>
<Data Name="param2">C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP</Data>
<Data Name="param3">042010-20687-01</Data>
</EventData>
</Event>


Is it problem with system configuration or windows operating system.
bcs i never got any problem in laptop using and installing windows 7 but using in desktop its getting problem:4-dontkno.

Pleaseray: help me its really disappointing the new system was crashing like a anything.

Thanks.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Kernel-Power*

that does not look like a bsod error message that the screen freezes on after the reboot

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/blue-screen-of-death-bsod-posting-instructions-452654.html


----------



## mahe4art (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Kernel-Power*

Hi There,
Thanks for you help.
It was Ram memory problem Dominator corsair 12gb. I replaced to Kingston ow everything is is working fine.

Thanks you all.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Kernel-Power*

glad you have it sorted


----------

